# Post-Grad Training



## ChaosTheory (30 Sep 2009)

Firstly I want to start this post by saying I've already searched on google on the search for this forum for my answers.  Either my search skills failed me horrible or the answer is not out there.

I am interested in the Post-Grad Training Program as I am just starting my fourth year at a civilian university.  I asked my SEM today at our SEM briefing and he did not seem to know much about this.  I am looking for more information about this program but since I do not have access to the DIN/DWAN I cannot get a hold of a copy of the CFAO 9-33.  

Does anyone know where I can either get a copy of this on the internet or where else I can find more information on this program?


----------



## AmphibousAssult (1 Oct 2009)

I know at RMC, we just fill out a single form applying for masters or other such post grad education, no idea how civvy u does it though.


----------



## prima6 (5 Oct 2009)

This is something you'll have to get on quickly.  I did my M.Sc. through the Post-Graduate Degree on Scholarship program straight out of ROTP (RMC).  From what I recall the deadline to apply (to NDHQ) was sometime in October.  After that you have to secure a scholarship from an approved list of "prestigious" scholarships.  These are all full funding scholarships.  These are things like Rhodes, NSERC, etc that are generally between extremely and very competitive scholarships to win.  I believe there is also a DRDC scholarship that RMC offers for this purpose as well.

Basically, you need to obtain approval from NDHQ and win a scholarship in order to get into this program (unless things have changed radically since 2004).  I've sent myself an email at my forces account to pull up 9-33 tomorrow at work.  If you PM me an email address I can get a copy to you.


----------

